# Purdue Peeler



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

I am trying to make some purdue peeler for fishing this weekend and I have some questions. How long do you usually "marinate"?? Is overnight sufficient? Also, will rockfish go for purdue peeler this time of the year?
Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Skate..I usually let the chichen strips soak is shedder oil for 48 hrs. Overnight should be OK, I just haven't tried it for that short of a period. I just mix the two in freezer type zip lock bags. Although I don't fish for rock this time of year (don't like C&R) there's no reason why it shouldn't work. Good luck.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just as long as you don't buy the shedder oil at Angler's in Annapolis. The last time I checked they had last years bottles and they were only 3/4 full of oil.  At $7.00 a pop, I would want to make sure my bottle is full to the top!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, does the stuff disentigrate (sp?)? I doubt they opened it and used a little.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

After you buy up last years bottles  I'll stop in and buy the new and *FULL* bottles.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab,you can't find any full bottles they have that air space for a reason. But I know seatrout love it once they start coming in,if you can catch some sm. white perch(for Rock) try livlining them,great fun.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I can see air space but a bottle that is just *a little over 1/2 full* is not getting my hard earned cash.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

The ones I bought last year were 1/4" full from the top,unless someone is toping off the bottles that they are buying!!!!.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I bought 4 bottles at Sue Foster's shop last July and I'm pretty sure they were only 3/4 full. Just went out to the garage to check the 2 remaining bottles, yep 3/4 full. I don't think I'd waste it now on strippers. Like Trigger said, use it on the trout.

Catman.


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Where can you purchase the purdue peeler besides for the shops listed? I'd like to try it out on those pick-e weakies this summer.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i put some time in at a local shop. i work a few hours a week and repair rods, i noticed many times when the shedder oil comes in,just about every bottle is leaking some. the lids are not on tight next time you see a bottle that is low, check the cap to see if its tight.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hunts-man, welcome, you might see some other oil then shedder,it does'nt work as well or not at all so don't bother with it and if you should get a bottle or two make sure you don't spill it on you or anyhting else,you won't be able to stand yourself(nasty stuff).


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Trigger,
So the magic ointment is called Shedder oil. I'll be sure to pick some up and I'm ready to sink my line in some ole salty. I think I'm gonna hit Matapeake on Friday or Saturday. Hope it's not to bad on the weather side, but what the hay. I'll make it a go.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Hunts_man!

Chicken tenders are mostly used for weakies (trout.) I guess a striper would hit one, but I wouldn't count on it as a primary bait. However, if you like to experiment (at $6.00/bottle?), you could try the bunker or clam oil in place of the shedder oil. If either the bunker or clam "tenders" DID work, they would be cheaper to use (in the long run) than bloodworms, and you wouldn't have to worry about white perch stealing your bait.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Clam juice on chicken...hmmmn....

I like it! Might be a good substitute when only frozen surf clams are available.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Well, the tenders already look like a clam foot, and SOMEBODY has to have found a use for the clam oil, or they wouldn't bother bottling the stuff! Could be a good early tog bait....

You been to Shark River yet? If you take your boat up, the "hot spot" was a deep hole right off the tennis courts. You have to rake and chum like crazy, but the boaters were the only ones catching. Don't know how this week's cool-down is going to effect the fish....

I'm still waiting to catch my first fish of the year. Hoping I don't have to drive all the way to DELMARVA to do it! Think I might even try the Schuylkill next week for cats or carp, just to get my line wet. Worse comes to worse, I'll fish the Wissahickon on the 12th for (ughh!) trout....


----------

